# Synthroid Trial: Hair loss and heart racing (Is this common?)



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

*Question about symptoms when stopping Synthroid:*

*History:* Considering my long, laundry-list of hypo-thyroid-like symptoms (and strong family history), my dr wanted to try a small dose of Synthroid on me, considering that all other blood-work came back "normal", and thinking that maybe I was subclinical.

2 weeks ago, I took 25 mcg of Synthroid for only 2 days. It made me crazy hyper, heart racing, very angry, irritable, so I stopped (couldn't handle it - I seem to be sensitive to meds). Since then for 2 weeks now, I have had on and off heart pounding, terrible anxiety/depression, and my hair is falling out like mad! Practically in handfuls. I had high hopes that maybe the synthroid would help, but I feel just defeated. My only other guess as to what is going on in my body is related to other hormonal shifts. I'm 33 and went off birth control about 1 year ago, and all symptoms got much, much worse...would like to try to conceive, but I just feel so miserable and sick.

*Question:* Can one recover from hair-loss from being on Synthroid for 2 days - I'm thinking I didn't need it and it made me "hyper". When will it be out of my system?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> *Question about symptoms when stopping Synthroid:*
> 
> *History:* Considering my long, laundry-list of hypo-thyroid-like symptoms (and strong family history), my dr wanted to try a small dose of Synthroid on me, considering that all other blood-work came back "normal", and thinking that maybe I was subclinical.
> 
> ...


Did you have any of those other tests I recommended such as the TSI, Thyroglobulin Ab and so on?

You may be hyper, not hypo. One cannot always go by clinical symptoms as they can and do cross over and sometime the thyroid panel (TSH, FT3 and FT4) are skewed as well because of the antibodies.


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Andros, thanks for your response. My latest results from this summer:

*TSH:* 1.99 (range: .27-4.2)
*FT4:* 1.15 (range: .85-1.71)
*FT3: *3.03 (range: ? )
*Anti-TPO:* "normal" <10.0 (<35)
*Thyroglob AB:* "normal" <20 (<40)
*ANA Antibodies:* NEGATIVE one time, POSITIVE one time, NEGATIVE the next (major autoimmune disease tests came back negative, though).
*Ferritin:* 68.3 (range: 13-150)

Apparently, I didn't have TSI done or TBII taken.

My ave basal body temp is 97.4 (oral) and 96.6 (armpit) and I have low blood pressure: 80-90something/50-60-something.

I hope what I have just experienced is a side effect of the synthroid and it will go away soon.:sad0049:


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Levothyroxine has a half life of 7 days, and usually takes weeks to build up in your system--which is why when you start it labs are usually scheduled about 4 to 6 weeks afterward.

Your numbers are good and you don't have antibodies, so perhaps thyroid treatment isn't the solution for you?

Keep in mind, low body temperature isn't a good indicator of a thyroid condition. Average body temperature is 98.6, but in humans a range of + or - one degree is considered normal.

Your ferritin is good--has your vitamin D been tested? What were your other symptoms? Have you had any other testing, hormonal or other wise to explain your symptoms?


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Vitamin D was actually really great - around 80 or so.

I do have PCOS as a result of high testosterone, low progesterone, and high estrogen. And coincidentally, all of my symptoms became much worse as soon as I stopped birth control 1 year ago. (had been taking for 15 years - I'm now 33).

My other symptoms include:
-chronic dry eyes
-dry brittle hair (hair thinning now)
-irregular periods (PCOS)
-anxiety (w/ heart pounding now)
-depression 
-mood swings
-cold intolerance (primarily in feet, hands)
-sweaty hands,feet
-foggy/memory issues
-tired, no energy
-low blood pressure, low body temperature
-muscles aches in calves/legs
-periodic tingling/numbness in hands
-acne

After this trial run of synthroid and having been tested for everything under the sun, I am pretty much left to assume that all of my crazy symptoms are a result of a hormonal imbalance. Considering that everything got worse once I stopped birth control. I have heart the bhrt progesterone can help with these symptoms and balance testosterone and estrogen, but I'm trying to find someone who specializes in this is the tricky part...


----------

